# Any Waxing Studios in Sharm?



## trokle

Hi everyone,

in Sharm, is there any waxing studios that both men and women can go?

Thx.


----------



## MaidenScotland

trokle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> in Sharm, is there any waxing studios that both men and women can go?
> 
> Thx.




I have to ask....... why you would want to know this?


----------



## trokle

MaidenScotland said:


> I have to ask....... why you would want to know this?


 because my shoulders and back are hairy, and i want to get rid of them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahhh sorry I didn't mean to get personal but I wondered what you were really asking ( both men and women can go?).
I don't live in Sharm but I can tell you that waxing is not a big thing here in Egypt.. sugaring is the thing and it is less painful. If you have an apartment and a maid your maid may be able to do the sugaring but be careful how you ask her by making sure she realises that it is just sugaring/sweet that you are asking for. Try the 5* hotel beauty salons for waxing as they may have it there if you really want to go down that painful route and failing that, Veet


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh sorry I didn't mean to get personal but I wondered what you were really asking ( both men and women can go?).
> I don't live in Sharm but I can tell you that waxing is not a big thing here in Egypt.. sugaring is the thing and it is less painful. If you have an apartment and a maid your maid may be able to do the sugaring but be careful how you ask her by making sure she realises that it is just sugaring/sweet that you are asking for. Try the 5* hotel beauty salons for waxing as they may have it there if you really want to go down that painful route and failing that, Veet


Is sugaring less painful? The salon I use to go to in Cairo also offered waxing but when I was asking what the difference was they told me sugaring was less effective and more painful.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Is sugaring less painful? The salon I use to go to in Cairo also offered waxing but when I was asking what the difference was they told me sugaring was less effective and more painful.




Sugaring just pulls your hair and as someone who has had both done yes sugaring is much more comfortable.. Yes there are salons that offer waxing but it is not the norm here.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Sugaring just pulls your hair and as someone who has had both done yes sugaring is much more comfortable.. Yes there are salons that offer waxing but it is not the norm here.


Interesting. I probably only go to western type salons. I use to go with my flatmates for regular manicures and they would always tell us that we should have our arms waxed as we looked like men with hair on our arms!


----------



## AngieH

In my opinion, sugaring was more painful, and took forever to do. I was pretty much cringing in pain the entire time they were doing it, and in the end, there was still hair on my legs. Maybe it wasn't long enough in the first place, and that is why it was so uncomfortable?


----------



## Sam

Hi,

There are many places in Sharm that offer waxing, but being female I have to admit that I have no idea about where does it for men - but presumably most of the spas would as they don't mention otherwise.

I bought the sugaring stuff to try once and ended up in a right mess, so personally I stick to the waxing. Started with the veet then found a "depilatory heater" in the old market and it's great. 

@Beatle - I've also had the same thing said about my arms and refused to do them... but after being pinned down and having a wax strip involuntarily stuck on my arm I had to have them evened out, and I must admit now I much prefer hairless arms... so don't knock it 'til you try it!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

As someone who uses fake tan... if you use wax it takes your tan off lol sugaring doesn't.


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> @Beatle - I've also had the same thing said about my arms and refused to do them... but after being pinned down and having a wax strip involuntarily stuck on my arm I had to have them evened out, and I must admit now I much prefer hairless arms... so don't knock it 'til you try it!!!!


A friend of mine who is half-Egyptian said the same thing after her Egyptian grandmother held her down and waxed her arms. I have to admit that it looks good on the people who have it done, it's just I can't face the thought of having to add something else to my beauty routine!


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> As someone who uses fake tan... if you use wax it takes your tan off lol sugaring doesn't.


Speaking of tans.....will I be able to "fake bake" (i.e., tan in a tanning bed) in Maadi?


----------



## Beatle

txlstewart said:


> Speaking of tans.....will I be able to "fake bake" (i.e., tan in a tanning bed) in Maadi?


I don't think I have seen any tanning shops in Cairo! Most people just go to a hotel and sunbathe if they want to get a tan.


----------



## txlstewart

Beatle said:


> I don't think I have seen any tanning shops in Cairo! Most people just go to a hotel and sunbathe if they want to get a tan.


Glad to know that is an option! I like having a tan year round.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo is cool/cold in the winter.. there are odd days when it is hot but it certainly is not sunbathing hot. We had snow last year.. just an hour or so but it was still snow and hail.

Maiden


----------



## Sam

txlstewart said:


> Glad to know that is an option! I like having a tan year round.


Year round tan in Sharm


----------



## hurghadapat

*Sugaring*



Sam said:


> Year round tan in Sharm


Have to agree with you Sam.......once you have had the hair removed from all the places that we don't usually have done it's hard to go back to being hairy again.......still doing it and it's now almost two years since i left Egypt


----------



## txlstewart

Sam said:


> Year round tan in Sharm


I'll come visit you during the "cold" months then!


----------

